# Wight Pulling???



## lovemybullies (Jan 23, 2015)

I have a 7 month old male American Bulldog of the Johnson strain. I have been thinking of getting him involved in weight pulling. I don't plan on doing so until he's at least one year of age. I haven't bought any training harnesses or equipment yet, mainly because I'm still studying about training methods. I'm not one to rush into anything that could potentially harm my "adopted child" if done improperly. There for I'm seeking any input by anyone who is involved with their "adopted child" in weight pull competitions. I want to know how soon to train, what is a great training method, what to expect, etc.

First and foremost my "adopted child" (name is Sabbein... meaning slobber in German) will not be forced into anything he don't want to do. If he don't like training for weight pull competitions then all training will stop and he won't be involved in competitions. His happiness comes first.

Why am I considering weight pulling?... because I've done research and read that this breed loves to work, especially weight pulling. And because I hear that weight pulling is very healthy for this breed and also helps reduce the onset of hip dysplasia.

I'm not doing it for rewards or money for myself. Any rewards earned will be proudly earned by Sabbein, not me!!! Any rewards will proudly displayed on the wall above his favorite spot on the couch and also in his book where I keep all his info, memories, and pictures. And any winnings will be used to buy things for Sabbein, afterall he'll be the one who earned the winnings, not me!!!

So does anyone here have experience with training and participating in weight pull competitions that can offer advise.

I'm from Michigan, and therefore will be interested in training for rail, wheel, and sled weight pulling info, methods, and training techniques.

Thank you so much, Sabbein and I look forward to hearing your comments. But please don't offer suggestions that you haven't tried yourself cause Sabbein's safety is my top priority.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

If you haven't looked at this thread yet: http://www.dogforums.com/dog-sports-show-forum/86257-everything-you-wanted-know.html Make a stop in there. It will answer a lot of your questions on WP. Another thing is, my dogs don't step foot in a WP chute until they are 2 just to ensure they joints are fully grown and only after their hips and elbows are x-rayed to ensure there are no issues that I need to be concerned about. 

A Johnson Bulldog, I've known a lot of bulldogs off of their line. There's a club locally that's all bulldogs weight pullers that is full of Johnson Bulldogs that is called "All American Bulldog Club". They mainly do UKC pulls which is a shell of it's former self, but it's a good place to start. Michigan use to be the WP capital of the US back in 2010. I could find 2 a month with in a 2 hour drive. It was amazing. Now it's not as common but you can still find a lot with UKC and there are a bunch of new organizations doing it but I'm out of the loop. I started focusing on Search and Rescue work more then WP like I use to. 

I can answer any questions you have after reading that article. My dog Nubs only ended with his UWPCH but it was because of a blown ACL. He would have easily been in the top 10 APBT in the country at number 6 or 7 if it wasn't for blowing his ACL.


----------



## lovemybullies (Jan 23, 2015)

Darkmoon,

Thank you so much for the link and valuable info.

I'm very experienced with raising dogs, but am completely new to the idea of weight pulling. I will for sure read the info contained in the links. I'll also follow your advice of not letting "Sabbein" enter any contest til he's at least two. You sound very experienced and I know zilch about weight pulling... I'd be inhumane to not follow your advice and comprise Sabbein's health. Actually this is a huge weight off my shoulders cause it gives both me and Sabbein more time to study, train, and learn.

I've looked up some weight pull competitions here in michigan and it seems up in Kalkaska there are weight pulls on a pretty regular basis. I live 2 1/2 hours southeast of there, but am planning on attending a few pulls with Sabbein. I won't involve Sabbein, but would like for him to experience the atmosphere. And I'd like to see "first hand" what's in store and expected of both Sabbein and I. There are also a few in Romulus which pretty much a suburb of Detroit. I'll stay away from there if at all possible. I'm not a city boy and don't like the city... too congested for me.

Thanks again for the response. I'll follow up with any questions... cause I want to ensure I do everything right so it's an enjoyable experience for both Sabbein and I, and so his health isn't compromised in any way.

Hopefully I won't bug you too much...lol. Cause right now I have a lot of questions. I'll take a look at the link you posted, do further research, attend a few weight pulls... and hope most questions are answered so you don't have to write me a book while answering my questions...lol.

Thanks again, I appreciate your time.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

You can technically start weight pulling at I think a year old in the UKC. I completely disagree with it but I know a lot of people that don't. Weight pulling large weights can cause harm to not fully developed joints. It's not worth the risk to me. You can however find a harness you like and start pulling small amounts of weight. In fact I encourage you to do that. Peanut when she was a few months old I had dragging light weight chains and milk bottle filled with rocks and change (for sound not weight) and was training her to ignore the sounds behind her. She didn't pull more then 25lbs until she was a bout a year and a half old then she started pulling me on a scooter which is like pulling nothing. She can drag about 100lbs now and she's only 55lbs. Someday I'll earn her WP title but because she drags me already while tracking I don't want to make her even stronger. 

It may take me a couple of days to answer questions, more so if I don't remember to check this forum out. PM me is the best way to do it. 

Kalkaska I think is IWPA which is going to be a bit of a shock. Mostly northern breeds. Romulus isn't bad thinking that NWDA. A lot of my friends show up to that one and it's in a good area. You are safe if you just stay away from down town Detroit and the areas around there. I spent a week in the area (I'm over on the west side of the state) without knowing anything about good/bad areas and was safe and had no issues. 

Go out and ask questions and talk to people. Best way to do it.


----------

